# max_post_size



## RevUnix (30. Januar 2013)

Guten Tag,


Und zwar habe ich ein Problem. Ich habe das Uploadlimit auf „2G“ gestellt, wenn ich jedoch etwas via. HTTP hochlade was über 30MB ist bekomme ich einen „HTTP ERROR“ und der Upload bricht einfach ab. Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## sheel (30. Januar 2013)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de,

Die Post-Size ist nicht das Selbe wie die max. Dateigröße.
Was genau hast du auf 2G gestellt?

(Und willst du wirklich 2G in einem Stück als puren HTTP-Upload übertragen? hilfe...)


----------



## RevUnix (30. Januar 2013)

Nein möchte ich nicht. Aber ich finde es komisch das er bei 30MB unterbricht.


```
post_max_size = 2G
upload_max_filesize = 2G
```


----------



## sheel (30. Januar 2013)

Du hast nicht zufällig sowas wie "Power Web Basic" bei Strato? :suspekt:
Grade vor ein paar Tagen ein ähnliches Problem mitverfolgt;
dort war von Strato aus eine Dateigrößenbeschränkung
(unabhängig von HTTP, tiefer im System drin).

Was passiert denn, wenn du mit PHP direkt am Server eine 40MB-Datei
(zB. voll mit aaa) erstellen und wieder auslesen willst (fopen, fclose...)?

Wie ist denn der Statuscode des HTTP-Fehlers?


----------



## RevUnix (30. Januar 2013)

Ich habe diesen Server:
http://www.webtropia.com/de/hp-microserver-dedicated/microserver-details.html?pid=MicroServerS


Es kommt nicht wirklich ein Fehler, er läd es einfach nicht hoch


----------



## ikosaeder (30. Januar 2013)

Du hast doch da Linux drauf. Warum nicht einfach mit scp hochladen?
Z.b. Mit putty. Auf http://www.putty.org findest du was du brauchst.


----------



## RevUnix (31. Januar 2013)

Ich denke nicht, das ich ein 0815 Anfänger bin.


----------



## ikosaeder (31. Januar 2013)

Das geht aus deiner Frage nicht hervor. However, es deutet wie sheel sagt vieles darauf hin, das es irgendwo noch eine Beschränkung auf 30 Mb gibt. Frag am besten den Support deines Hosters. 
Nachtrag: Du hast doch root auf dem Ding, was sagen denn die log Files? Hast du dir die Apache config und die Php ini angeguckt?


----------



## RevUnix (31. Januar 2013)

ikosaeder hat gesagt.:


> Das geht aus deiner Frage nicht hervor. However, es deutet wie sheel sagt vieles darauf hin, das es irgendwo noch eine Beschränkung auf 30 Mb gibt. Frag am besten den Support deines Hosters.
> Nachtrag: Du hast doch root auf dem Ding, was sagen denn die log Files? Hast du dir die Apache config und die Php ini angeguckt?



Ja, ich habe mir schon alles angeschaut, es ist mir nicht schlüssig wieso er dies macht.


----------



## ikosaeder (31. Januar 2013)

Mach mal folgendes Experiment: Versuch eine Datei hochzuladen. Direkt danach machst du ein tail auf die Logs und postest das Ergebnis hier. Vielleicht wird ja jemand von uns daraus schlau.


----------



## sheel (31. Januar 2013)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Was passiert denn, wenn du mit PHP direkt am Server eine 40MB-Datei
> (zB. voll mit aaa) erstellen und wieder auslesen willst (fopen, fclose...)?


Und das kann auch nicht schaden.


----------



## ikosaeder (31. Januar 2013)

Hier sind noch ein paar Sachen beschrieben, die du PHPseitig überprüfen solltest:
http://www.it-academy.cc/article/1359/PHP:+Upload+per+HTTP.html
Insbesondere:
memory_limit
max_execution_time
post_max_size


----------



## RevUnix (31. Januar 2013)

ikosaeder hat gesagt.:


> memory_limit
> max_execution_time
> post_max_size



Das habe ich alles schon geändert


----------



## ikosaeder (31. Januar 2013)

Auch das war aus deinen Posts nicht ersichtlich. Wäre hilfreich, wenn du mal schreibst, was du schon probiert hast. Sonst bekommst du noch mehr solche Tipps, ohne das es irgend einem Nutzen bringt.


----------

